# Happy Birthday Dave!!!! (Frugal Refiner)



## maynman1751 (Dec 14, 2015)

Happiest of Birthdays to you!!! Thank You for all that you do to make this forum so great. From one Ohioan to another! John.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 14, 2015)

Enjoy the day old friend. 8) 

Jon


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 14, 2015)

I'll have a beer for you from this side of the pond. Happy b'day Dave, I wish you all the best and even more!

Sincerely 
Marco


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 14, 2015)

Best wishes from across 'the other pond'. Happy birthday Dave!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday. Be safe.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Dave! 8) 

May your day be golden!

Göran


----------



## butcher (Dec 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday, this is not the time to be frugal lets celebrate :!:


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 14, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DAVE!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Irons (Dec 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Dave. :mrgreen:


----------



## pattt (Dec 14, 2015)

I wish you a very happy birthday Dave !!

Pattt


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 14, 2015)

MarcoP said:


> I'll have a beer for you



I'll second that one!

Have a great one Dave!!


----------



## rewalston (Dec 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Dave, hope it's a good one, with many many more to come


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## Geo (Dec 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Dave!! I hope you have a great day.


----------



## kurtak (Dec 14, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Dave 8) 8) 8) 

And thanks for ALL you do to help make this such a great forum :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## Grelko (Dec 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## jonn (Dec 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 14, 2015)

Add me to the list. 

Happy Birthday!

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Dave. 8)


----------



## 4metals (Dec 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Dave
And many more!!!!


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 14, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 14, 2015)

So many friends! I'm overwhelmed.

It was a busy day, packing for our impending move. Carpet is getting installed tomorrow. Then we can finalize the schedule with the movers. My wife took me to dinner at our favorite local Mexican restaurant. Monday is Margarita special night, with 12oz. drinks for $1.99. I enjoyed two. :lol: 

Thank you, everyone!

Dave


----------



## Galaxy419 (Dec 14, 2015)

Happy birthday I hope your day was awesome!!


----------



## artart47 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey Dave!
I'm working up north, just ate and am stopping at the bar for a southern and coke. I'll drink it to you having a great birthday!
Art


----------



## Shark (Dec 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday!
Thanks for all the help and work you do on the web sight.


----------

